# water effects



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

can someone help me find this. some time ago i saw a nice piece done with massive waves crashing a sinking ship with the skipper in the cabin. seemed to be a tug type boat with massive wave features, can someone point me to this?


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Good stuff. Sorry to be late but havent been doing much lately. I got mine from Woodland Scenics. Item number C1212. It may be exclusive to them but not sure. I recommend it. Dont forget to pick up "Realistic Water" when ordering. Kind of like cereal and milk... they go together. Pour the realistic water in 1/8" inch increments and let dry and use water effects to highlight. They start off milky white but dries clear, you will need to add color. Water effects is thick so can add with a toothpick or right out of the nozzle. Pull up the edges for desired splashing effects. Let cure until clear. Hope this helps.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've also seen where some modellers use "crystal clear" silicon caulking.

Some also use the white caulking to represent white caps on water.


----------

